# Possible to grow Glossostigma elatinoides without co2?



## jesterx626

Possible to grow Glossostigma elatinoides without co2 in a 29 gal tank with high light? how much wpg should i have?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Not possible without an algea epidemic no. The light has to be balanced out with fertilizers(nitrate, phosphate, potassium, and micro nutrients), and CO2.
And if you grow glosso in a low light setup, it won't grow across the gravel, but up towards the light


----------



## jesterx626

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Not possible without an algea epidemic no. The light has to be balanced out with fertilizers(nitrate, phosphate, potassium, and micro nutrients), and CO2.
> And if you grow glosso in a low light setup, it won't grow across the gravel, but up towards the light


for sure i'll have strong lighting and aquatic soil subtrate, is those 2 enough dippy?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

jesterx626 said:


> Not possible without an algea epidemic no. The light has to be balanced out with fertilizers(nitrate, phosphate, potassium, and micro nutrients), and CO2. And if you grow glosso in a low light setup, it won't grow across the gravel, but up towards the light


for sure i'll have strong lighting and aquatic soil subtrate, is those 2 enough dippy?
[/quote]
Not trying to be silly, but I already answered that question.

I hope that helps, and if you need any more help, let us know, lots of helpful guys frequenting the aquatic plant forum!!


----------

